# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  احقية الحمل المستكن في التعويض الأدبي عن وفاة والده

## اشرف سعد الدين

قضت محكمة النقض بأن :

" من المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه إذا اختلف وقت تحقق الضرر عن وقت الفعل المعتبر أساساً للمسئولية التقصيرية فالعبرة هي بوقت تحقق الضرر ،  ذلك أن أهمية الخطأ في قيام هذه المسئولية محدودة ،  فالخطأ قد يكون مفترضاً بل قد ينبني الحق في التعويض على مجرد تحمل التبعة ، أما الضرر فهو حجر الزاوية في قيام هذا الحق ،  يدل على ذلك ما جاء بنص المادة 163 من القانون المدني ثم ما تلاه من أن كل خطأ سبب ضرراً للغير يلتزم مرتكبه بالتعويض ، و ما ورد بالمذكرة الايضاحية من أن ( المشرع اكتفى بمجرد لفظ الخطأ ليترك تحديده لتقديرالقاضي حسب كل حالة ، لأن سرد الأعمال التي يتحقق فيها الخطأ لا يكون من ورائه إلا إشكال وجه الحكم .... فثمة إلتزام يفرض على الكافة بعدم الإضرار بالغير و مخالفة هذا النهي هي التي ينطوي فيها الخطأ ) ، فشاغل المشرع المدني هو علاج آثار الضرر الذي أصاب الغير و ليس تقويم سلوك مرتكب الفعل ، إذ لا تقوم المسئولية المدنية مهما كانت جسامة الخطأ إلا إذا تحقق الضرر ، و لهذا عني القانون المدني في المادتين 221 ، 222 منه ببيان الضرر المادي و الأدبي و عناصرهما و حالات انتقال الحق في التعويض إلى الغير ثم فرض بنص المادة 169 التضامن عند تعدد المسئولين ضماناً للحق في التعويض ، و صرح في المادة 170 بأنه إذا لم يتيسر للقاضي وقت الحكم أن يعين مدى التعويض تعييناً نهائياً ، فله أن يحتفظ للمضرور بالحق في أن يطالب خلال مدة معينة بإعادة النظر في التقدير، و نص في المادة 172 على أن تسقط بالتقادم دعوى التعويض الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه المضرور بحدوث الضرر و بالشخص المسئول عنه لأن الحق في رفع الدعوى لا يقوم إلا إذا تحقق وقوع الضرر ، بمعنى أن يكون قد وقع بالفعل أو أن يثبت أنه سيقع حتماً في المستقبل .

ومن المعلوم بالضرورة أن الطفل تصيبه شخصياً أضرار جراء وفاة أبيه حتى لو كان ميلاده في تاريخ لاحق للفعل الذي توفي بسببه الأب وقت أن كان هذا الطفل حملاً مستكناً ، و لا وجه للقول بأن حقه في التعويض مقصور على الحق في التعويض الموروث ، لأن قانون المواريث احتفظ له بالحق في الإرث كالحقوق التي كفلها له القانون بشأن الوصية و الجنسية ، ذلك أن حق الإبن في التعويض عن وفاة أبيه لا يقتصر على الأضرار التي أصابته لحظة الحادث وقت أن كان حملاً ، و إنما يمتد إلى الأضرار التي أصابته بعد ولادته و ثبوت أهلية الوجوب كاملة له و ما يستجد في المستقبل متى كان محقق الوقوع ، بل و له الحق في الاحتفاظ بإعادة النظرفي التقديرعملا بنص المادة 170 من القانون سالف البيان .

لما كان ذلك ، و كانت المطعون ضدها الأولى قد أقامت الدعوى بعد ميلاد ابنة المتوفي ( صابرين ) التي كانت حملا مستكناً وقت الحادث و طالبت لها بالتعويض عن الأضرارالأدبية التي أصابتها من جراء وفاة أبيها باعتبارها ابنة له وليست حملاً ، وهو ما قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه ، فإن النعي عليه بهذا السبب يكون على غير أساس ، ولما تقدم يتعين رفض الطعن  ".
( الطعن رقم 2827 لسنة 67 ق – جلسة 20/1/2010 )

أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية
0126128907

----------

